# Show me your Run-In Sheds



## lupinfarm

We're building ours this summer, 10x10 small shelter... I need some design ideas, post away.


----------



## 2468herdsrgr8

Hello....Just came across your post....we dont have a barn so we use our shelter for everything...13 x 24 ..feeding etc .We have a mud paddock fenced in front of it so we can save some pasture during the night.Pastures on both sides ...When we had only two horses hubby had  divided it down the middle with a couple 2 by 4's ...so we could tack them up in cross ties .He also made it so the two gates that are on each end of the mud paddock can be opened and keep the horses in their separate stalls ....and he made a escape enterance that a human can go through but not a horse...safety for our daughter...
But now that we have three horses the 2 by 4s had to come down for the horses safety . We also have windows on all three sides that are open in the summer/Spring/fall and during the winter we have plastic sheets that they use on the side of some arena's to let sun light in...hubby used tin and wood that he found in his dads old barn...he also ran electricity out there for the water trough and a light in the winters months when the sun goes down a 5pm....Our neighbour just redid his old barn so he has some wood for us for the inside to finish it off....We also added a little tack/feed room on the back ..Heres a photo
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  In this photo I strung up a yellow rope when we first brought home my new horse because he hadnt been on pasture yet...so we had to take him off and on
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Oh yes I forgot to tell you hubby used cedar trunks  as the main structure poles  that we had to cut down when we built his shop out front ...he cemented them in..


----------



## lupinfarm

ugh 2468 i am totally jealous, we have a large bank barn but it has a very low ceiling and it's damp around the back, its going to be good enough for goats though. We were planning on putting up two run-ins in our two larger fields, just 10x10 ones... they have to be freestanding because we have such dense clay that it'll never happen to dig LOL.. and then 2 stable blocks near the riding ring. 

i absolutely LOVE your barn/run in set up


----------



## big brown horse

I love that set up too.

Hi Lupinfarm 

I am going to be building a 3 horse stall mini barn for my three horses hopefully this fall.  

I'm thinking a run in shed that is seperated into three "stalls" with gates that can stay open or be shut.

I have a book that shows you how to build free standing stalls or run ins.

_ETA My waving cow didn't show up!_


----------



## big brown horse

"Skid Barns":  Small barns on skids are suitable for a variety of livestock species.  These units can be moved around with a tractor or pickup; they typically have a shed roof or gable roof.  The portable stable is excellent for a single horse or cow and is constructed without a wooden floor.  The shed, with a wood floor, works well for a few pigs, sheep or goats.

If you have limited construction experience and need animal housing this is a good project to learn on.  It is modestly challenging but doable. It is also practical to have around.


----------



## Oklabarrelracer

big brown horse said:
			
		

> "Skid Barns":  Small barns on skids are suitable for a variety of livestock species.  These units can be moved around with a tractor or pickup; they typically have a shed roof or gable roof.  The portable stable is excellent for a single horse or cow and is constructed without a wooden floor.  The shed, with a wood floor, works well for a few pigs, sheep or goats.
> 
> If you have limited construction experience and need animal housing this is a good project to learn on.  It is modestly challenging but doable. It is also practical to have around.


Can you post a picture of a skid barn ? We are needing to put up a 3 sided shed in our front pasture before this winter.

  246, I love your run in. Very nice.


----------



## lupinfarm

Oklabarrelracer said:
			
		

> big brown horse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Skid Barns":  Small barns on skids are suitable for a variety of livestock species.  These units can be moved around with a tractor or pickup; they typically have a shed roof or gable roof.  The portable stable is excellent for a single horse or cow and is constructed without a wooden floor.  The shed, with a wood floor, works well for a few pigs, sheep or goats.
> 
> If you have limited construction experience and need animal housing this is a good project to learn on.  It is modestly challenging but doable. It is also practical to have around.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you post a picture of a skid barn ? We are needing to put up a 3 sided shed in our front pasture before this winter.
> 
> 246, I love your run in. Very nice.
Click to expand...

We're in the same position Okla... I'll also post photos of how ours goes as soon as we start, first we have to get the darn fence posts augered!


----------



## lupinfarm

I'm just resurrecting this thread because summer is coming up and a lot of us are thinking about building structures to accomodate our livestock.

I didn't even notice before that 2468 has windows around hers, darn, I think I'm going to do that on my new run-in shelter we started digging holes for today!


----------



## RayNC

We bought a carport. Had the 2 sides enclosed. Since it was to expensive to enclose the other two sides we built a wall and door on back side and left the front side open. It's a 20 x20 run in shed/barn. It works great.

Last weekend we built a 5 x 8 stall for our mini in there. My large horse does't like to be stalled so it works out well. The mini needed to be stalled becasue he would take the big horses food!


----------



## ducks4you

big brown horse said:
			
		

> "Skid Barns":  Small barns on skids are suitable for a variety of livestock species.  These units can be moved around with a tractor or pickup; they typically have a shed roof or gable roof.  The portable stable is excellent for a single horse or cow and is constructed without a wooden floor.  The shed, with a wood floor, works well for a few pigs, sheep or goats.
> 
> If you have limited construction experience and need animal housing this is a good project to learn on.  It is modestly challenging but doable. It is also practical to have around.


You forgot the *most important advantage *to a "Skid Barn."
It ISN'T a permanent structure,
    t h e r e f o r e,
Your taxes WILL  NOT  go up on your property when you build/use it.
BTW....got any plans to build one?


----------

